# Jose Wejebe died in Air Plane Crash Yesterday



## Kayakbob (Dec 18, 2011)

*Jose Wejebe died in Air Plane Crash Yesterday*

by *Kayak Bob* » Sat Apr 07, 2012 12:10 pm 
Born in Havana, Cuba in 1958, Jose Wejebe and family fleeing Fidel Castros' revolution moved to South Florida to start a new life. Growing up in Miami, Jose Wejebe cut his teeth on the waters of South Florida. After his first experience with fins and a snorkel, it was a life changing experience that marked the beginning of Jose's marine based career and life. 
After encounters with fishing greats and pioneers, Jose learned from the best including Stu Apt, Flip Pallot and Lefty Kreh. His travels and passion for learning new fishing and rigging techniques took him all over the world where he learned new and non-traditional methods.

Jose took this knowledge back to his home waters of the Florida Keys and shared it with his charter clients and leaders among the fishing industry. Building relationships with trade leaders such as Shimano, Mercury and other boat companies, Jose was an intetgral part in the development of the booming light-takcle industry.

After joining long-time friend Flip Pallot for the filming of several episodes of Walker's Cay Chronicles, Jose was approached by producer, Jerry McKinnis, to star in his own show on the brand-new ESPN2 network.

In 1995, the first episode of Spanish Fly was aired. Filled with breathtaking underwater footage, spectacular cinematography, complimentary editing and Jose's signature on-screen style, the show shot to the top of the ratings. The light-tackle saltwater guru showed viewers each week a unique interactive style of fishing that no one had done before. He used techniques that he learned throughout his travels and continues to do so today.

Added in 2001, Jose debuted a new, unique "short show" on ESPN called Vida Del Mar (meaning “life of the sea”). It is a 2-4 minute vignette that reflects an intriguing perspective on how life below the surface can make us all better fishermen.

While not filming Spanish Fly, Jose finds time to work for several charities including Make a Wish Foundation, Cystic Fibrosis and Big Brothers and Big Sisters. He feels strongly the importance of taking the time to fish with kids and teach the next generation of anglers.

In the present day, Jose enjoys his new passion of flying private aircraft. He also continues to explore unchartered fishing grounds and expand his knowledge for local fishing techniques. While residing in the Florida Keys, Jose is keeping busy working on several new upcoming projects that will be announced very soon.


One of my favorite Out Door Channel Fishing shows is gone. Joes Wejebe crashed his light weight air plane yesterday in the everglades area. He got caught into a tail wind and the plane could not recover and hit the ground and blew up in flames. He was not that old (54) ,but he was good friends and a student of Left Kreh and Flip Pallot famed Salt Water Fly Fisherman. I heard this on the radio this moarning on WWL listening to the Out Door Show. It was hard to fish today thinking of the Spanish Fly is gone.

http://www.spanishflytv.com/article/jose-wejebe/


Kabob
Flats Bob

Want to go Fly Fishing?

http://blosl47.multiply.com/

http://www.tides4fishing.com/us/alabama ... mobile-bay

http://tides.rodnreel.com/tides/index.p ... 1328248800


----------



## Tyee Dave (Oct 24, 2007)

Okay, I'm officially bummed.... RIP Jose..


----------



## flounderslayerman (Jun 3, 2011)

Loss of a great fisherman. So sad. He was a hero to me as teenager. The fishing nut that I am I wathched him religously.


----------



## JMB (Jan 2, 2009)

A friend sent me link from another site reporting this untimely loss. 

I was hoping it was a bad joke, unfortunately it is not. 

I, like many others, enjoyed and learned from his shows. He was knowledgeable but never came off as arrogant. He always seemed like someone that would be cool to fish with. 

I have several of his episodes taped and watching them now is saddening. 

It will be hard to fill his void in the TV fishing industry. He was truly one of a kind!

RIP Jose.


----------



## Amarillo Palmira (Jan 2, 2010)

Jose's death really saddens me. Thanks for the post, I hadn't heard of it.


----------



## baldona523 (Mar 2, 2008)

Dang first I heard of this too. I grew up watching his shows, my dad was in the Air Force and I was living all over the country but I remember being mesmerized by how amazing the fishing must be in South Florida watching him.


----------



## Triple R (Feb 24, 2009)

RIP Spanish Fly


----------



## Fletch Lives (Dec 12, 2011)

truly a loss to our sport...RIP


----------

